# cost of clothes in newZealand



## michellelouise28

I read that clothes are very expensive in newZealand kids ladies an men, is this true and what's the best places to buy clothes there, or am I better off buying all I can in ireland,


----------



## escapedtonz

michellelouise28 said:


> I read that clothes are very expensive in newZealand kids ladies an men, is this true and what's the best places to buy clothes there, or am I better off buying all I can in ireland,


Yes all clothing and all shoes are more expensive here. You are better off stocking up in Ireland and bringing stuff with you.
Because of the low population there isn't the choice or the bargains here and of course there's the added supply costs to pay for since nz is so remote.
In my experience high street stores here are just plain ridiculous prices, however there are many sales and special days so you can always wait for those.
There are cheaper stores like Kmart and the warehouse to name a couple that offer more affordable clothing and shoes much like shopping for clothes in a UK supermarket like Tesco or Asda. Not designer or exceptional quality but adequate.
If you want designer stuff or branded stuff you're gonna have to pay.
You do get used to it but it's a shocker when you first get here.
In all honesty we still shop in the UK online and have items shipped to us as it's still cheaper even if you have to pay for shipping. M&S, Tesco and others like Next etc offer free shipping to nz every now and again so we take advantage.


----------



## michellelouise28

Oh no, I love my fashion and latest trends so I guess im gonna have to get used to it as you say, or shop online, thanks for your help,


----------



## sharbuck

Yes clothes are quite expensive here and I must say some the styles and patterns are definitely not my style. I just got back from Vietnam and had my clothes made. Several people I know also go to Bangkok yearly. In addition a quick trip toOZ or Hong Kong open up more possibilities. My tailor has my measurements and preferences so that I just need to email them with another order.


----------



## simply me

escapedtonz said:


> Yes all clothing and all shoes are more expensive here. You are better off stocking up in Ireland and bringing stuff with you. Because of the low population there isn't the choice or the bargains here and of course there's the added supply costs to pay for since nz is so remote. In my experience high street stores here are just plain ridiculous prices, however there are many sales and special days so you can always wait for those. There are cheaper stores like Kmart and the warehouse to name a couple that offer more affordable clothing and shoes much like shopping for clothes in a UK supermarket like Tesco or Asda. Not designer or exceptional quality but adequate. If you want designer stuff or branded stuff you're gonna have to pay. You do get used to it but it's a shocker when you first get here. In all honesty we still shop in the UK online and have items shipped to us as it's still cheaper even if you have to pay for shipping. M&S, Tesco and others like Next etc offer free shipping to nz every now and again so we take advantage.



That's good to know. Does NZ charge tax or custom on shipped items (clothing, perfumes ..non electrical) Say from USA? Or the EU?


----------



## escapedtonz

simply me said:


> That's good to know. Does NZ charge tax or custom on shipped items (clothing, perfumes ..non electrical) Say from USA? Or the EU?


In general no. We've shipped many items from all over the world to nz and have never had to pay import duty.
It's all to do with the value of the item or the items that you are importing of course. Blip over the threshold and you'll be stung good time.
We recently got stung $50 for Maf inspection charges on Christmas presents but the company that aparantly did the inspection didn't even open the damn box. After paying the charges and receiving the goods not one item had been touched. We complained and the inspection company have been instructed to refund us the money but as yet we've not received anything but we live in hope.


----------



## gawleyc

You def have to shop around to get the best prices!


----------



## janicebrown77

I'm from Ireland too, that perception was given to me also, you can get your cheap high street stores here too, anything that's designer which is imported you will pay slightly more. All UK high street stores now and then do free international delivery if you spend £60+. Sales are on all the time and offers, just no primark or pennies here lol...shame they would make a fortune!, but basics can be found very cheap, you just need to know where to go for what you like.

Are you southern or norther? Reason I ask is you pay more down south anyway. So you'll def not be shocked. 

The rate here for buying NZ $ is fantastic at the min, so if you need to exchange I'd so so now. 

J.


----------



## michellelouise28

Thanks thats good to hear, were going to auckland north side,


----------



## janicebrown77

You have more choice in Auckland as it's the " big smoke". There is an outlet shopping centre you can also go to that does discounted branded clothes ie timberland etc. 

Majority of high street brands are Australian owned but cheap high street brands such as
Cotton on
Glassons
Cue ( but it's more your Karen Millen prices) but nice stuff
Max again slightly a bit more expensive.
Dotti
Forever New
Just jeans
Jays
Cheap shoes - number one shoes
Then you go up to Hannah's and overland and wild pair.
Some ppl check out the warehouse for clothes, personally I think the quality isn't there in most things but I've purchased some gym clothes and pj,s which have been decent enough.


----------



## michellelouise28

Thanks il be trying them shops,not liking the sound of warehouse for clothes but like you said will be ok for jammies etc, thank you,


----------



## ClemClan

I get a bit fed up with the cost of 'quality' clothes and shoes here. I don't see why it has to be so expensive and just feels like a rip off. I've ordered from M&S for years now and it's even better now that they do free delivery. You do have to be careful though and don't order too much in any one time, spread the parcels out, otherwise they'll sting you for GST coming in to the country. 

Another option is Ebay and Trade Me. I shop in the sales, and there are always SALES, which just proves they could lower their prices!


----------



## jenniferluce

Cost of living is very reasonable in New Zealand. The country’s economy has significantly grown in the past few years. The country is highly developed with high scores on indices on human development, quality of life, life expectancy, literacy and economic prosperity among other values.


----------



## mikesurf

jenniferluce said:


> Cost of living is very reasonable in New Zealand.


 ??????????????????


----------



## escapedtonz

Must live in Sydney city centre or summat! It's the only explanation ;-)


----------



## Zen7

mikesurf said:


> ??????????????????


Agrees - Can't get enough of these  :eyebrows:


----------



## Bianca de V

*Clothing*



michellelouise28 said:


> I read that clothes are very expensive in newZealand kids ladies an men, is this true and what's the best places to buy clothes there, or am I better off buying all I can in ireland,



Yes it is all more expensive, but you can get UK clothes delivered to NZ. I used House of Frazer sales, as postage was only 10 English pounds no matter how much you buy. Dorothy Perkins is also 10 pounds postage


----------



## Hazelnut

Something I noticed when over on our fact finding trip was that, in some shopping malls, the clothes were similar prices to UK. the thing to watch out for is that you'll probably be earning less in NZ for doing the same job as you do in the UK so the prices are, comparatively, a much higher percentage of your monthly income.


----------



## escapedtonz

Hazelnut said:


> Something I noticed when over on our fact finding trip was that, in some shopping malls, the clothes were similar prices to UK. the thing to watch out for is that you'll probably be earning less in NZ for doing the same job as you do in the UK so the prices are, comparatively, a much higher percentage of your monthly income.


....and the quality of those clothes that are of similar price to the ones in the uk are worse so in reality it's a double wammy.


----------

